# New to the forums and Georgia



## Nathan26 (Dec 9, 2015)

Hello All,

I have been lurking around for awhile and decided to join! I am located near Tampa and my family owns a fertilizer company that supplies products to golf courses, NFL, MLB and other turf related customers ( the stuff works GREAT on food plots ). I also have my applicators license in Florida and do some contract work.

Some buddies and I are looking for a lease in south Georgia, we are all either golf course superintendents or turf managers. We are  going to look at 1200 acres in Clinch County on Friday. The property is with Legacy.

Does anyone have any experience with Legacy and this area? The lease is part of a 30000 acre section that is broken up into smaller parcels, it is located in the southeast section of the county and is slightly northwest of Fargo. Any feedback on what to expect in this area would be much appreciated. Thanks, Nathan


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 9, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 15, 2015)

Just know before you commit to the lease a buyer could eventually appear over time and buy the land.


----------



## RABJR (Dec 15, 2015)

I think I was eyeballing it (online) the other day. Looked like some water in some areas so determine how much of it is actually hunt able and factor that into the price. Nice to meet you. I live in between Ocala and Orlando.


----------

